# Help me name my new cockapoo



## Indyanna (Jun 24, 2011)

Pick up my cockapoo next weekend. Can you help me name her?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a gorgeous colour, what generation is she ?


----------



## Indyanna (Jun 24, 2011)

1st generation - I saw her face and fell in love!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No wonder she's lovely... Lacey,Lilly,Mitsie,Dolly,Molly,Polly,Bella, Daisy,Flora,Betsy,Hattie,Hetty,Netty.....erm x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter and I both just did the aaaaahhhhh! She is gorgeous and no wonder you fell in love


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! Im getting a new puppy next month and are finding it hard as a family to agree on a name.here are a few i like Aria,cody,luna,kaia( pronounced k-eye.ah) bree,kayla,cassie,brooke,marley,mia,maya,sadie xxx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She so looks like a Daisy

Picked my little girl up last weekend, she looks similar to your little one. Good luck with the name


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww she is a beauty!
Cookie, willow, lilly, pippa, cuddles.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

She is beautiful! Lucky you. How about Indy, India or Anna?


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is lovely and I think she looks like a Poppy


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I think she looks like a Lily  xx


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Some names I love for a girl

Scout 
Lilly
Luna
Bella (belle)
Phoebe
Evie
Ivy
Martha
Winnie
Betty

They were all on my name list while I was trying to name Nell.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's pretty enough to be named after a flower, Lilly, Daisy or Petal would suit her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh Petal is a lovely name


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> She is beautiful! Lucky you. How about Indy, India or Anna?


How funny is that was just going to say Indy as i love that name,also how about Bindi we had a beagle called that x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

She looks like an "Indi" to me xxxx

Stephen x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Omg...i LOVE Indy sooo much i may have to change from Cherry to Indy myself,Maybe pick pup first then see what suits her i also like willow,esme and pixie hence my forum name,but im always changing my mind! But Indy is really nice,i keep sitting here calling out the names to see which ones roll off the tongue and also sound ok when shouting when they dont come back!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My daughter liked Effy but i thought calling that sounded a bit suspect x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> My daughter liked Effy but i thought calling that sounded a bit suspect x


That has made me giggle:laugh: but i really like Effy its cute x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Becky..............I have just had such a laugh.........picturing you sat in a darkened room with indescriminent puppy tourettes !!!!!!!!!

Stephen xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Becky..............I have just had such a laugh.........picturing you sat in a darkened room with indescriminent puppy tourettes !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen xx


Yep thats what im upto,glass of wine in hand and expletives just rolling off the tongue...come back Effy dog! lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Try:

'Kin

Effin

Feck (Father ted !)

Sh*thead (Steve Martin in The Jerk !)

DILLIGAF (txt for ...Do I look Like I give a ..dot dot dot ........ !)


Stepehn xx (oops ! one glass too many myself ! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the name Indi that was on my short list if we get a girl also found a more unsual name which i loved 
Fraggle and also love Peanut


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I love the name Indi that was on my short list if we get a girl also found a more unsual name which i loved
> Fraggle and also love Peanut


Fraggle is so cute! I loved Fraggle Rock when i was younger...good name...i am loving Indi or Indy...just want selection day here NOW! X

Donna im loving Buddy! Another great name.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sprocket !!!! (the dog from Fraggle Rock).

x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked Gobo, but kids didn't!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Sprocket !!!! (the dog from Fraggle Rock).
> 
> x


Sprocket! How fab.... And Gobo too....we are coming up with some good ones here!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well - other than Buzz and Yum-Yum we may be keeping several of our new batch - some for keepers and a couple perhaps to just "run on" as Julia puts it.

So far we have:
Woody2 from Suzie
Jigsaw (Jigs) from Bramble

....and possibly:

Peanut and Captain Jack from Molly1
& Patch from Rose

Stephen xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well - other than Buzz and Yum-Yum we may be keeping several of our new batch - some for keepers and a couple perhaps to just "run on" as Julia puts it.

So far we have:
Woody2 from Suzie
Jigsaw (Jigs) from Bramble

....and possibly:

Peanut and Captain Jack from Molly1
& Patch from Rose

Stephen xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Captain Jack...lol,

Binkie 
Zulu 
Ozzy 
Nugget 
Iris
Jock
Jinka
Bono
Ned
Red
Jupiter
Dottie
otto
Lotta
Edie
Bindi
pip
Perry
Lila
Tiger
Pandora
Blue
Mali 
Raffi
Gizmo
Zed
Bolly
Violet
Bambi
Jude
Sonny
Sonic- My 4 yr olds choice..maybe not for a girl!
and....Bilbo x Just a few off the top of my head...some of these are kids names at the school!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gizmo is a fab name!! I also suggested Ambrosius (dog in Labryinth) but kids were not keen lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My son had a hamster called Sonic,he was given to his cousin after a week!!!! sleepless nights for all of us he was sonic on that wheel at 2 in the morning!!!
Some fab names 

what about if you have two

Itchy and scratchy

Pebbles and bam bam


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Indyanna said:


> Pick up my cockapoo next weekend. Can you help me name her?


She is so cute, how about Blossom, Honey or Tilley. We pick our little chap up in August and the kids have already named him Barney he's apricot too.

Good luck with your new pup, I'm sure she'll be adorable.

Julie x


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My son had a hamster called Sonic,he was given to his cousin after a week!!!! sleepless nights for all of us he was sonic on that wheel at 2 in the morning!!!
> Some fab names
> 
> what about if you have two
> ...


Ah, how cute our hamsters are called Pip & Squeak, we too had the noisey wheels, but got some silent spinners from the pet shop, really worked a treat.

Just hope Barney likes the little critters!

Julie x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My son had a hamster called Sonic,he was given to his cousin after a week!!!! sleepless nights for all of us he was sonic on that wheel at 2 in the morning!!!
> Some fab names
> 
> what about if you have two
> ...


Have thought of another name for 2 but its too rude for here...just funny..and def not an option My son thought of another name at lunchtime....Dasher so i wont be letting him pick the pup as he will most def pick the most hyper one! Oh and Sukki was another name we liked for a girl too.(As in Polly and her kettle) x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sukki would remind me of Sooki (True Blood) !


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Sukki would remind me of Sooki (True Blood) !


That is where we got it from actually! i must have spelt it wrong although Bill calls her shookie..lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Aha! And you need the deep gruff growly voice too don't forget!! Bill is alright, but I prefer Eric


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Yes, the bad boy! yum!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Aha! And you need the deep gruff growly voice too don't forget!! Bill is alright, but I prefer Eric


I totally agree We have just finished watching season 3,Brilliant! I can remember watching the first couple of episodes of season 1 and was a bit gobsmaked at how graphic it was,but by the third series its all part of the norm!And im hooked.

Oh and just thought of a boys name..Lafayette ( If thats how its spelt) ha ha

And Sarah we have a friend who is called Hadleigh and his twin brother is called Warwick! So you could do a posh and becks and call him by where hes from...Stickney lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> I totally agree We have just finished watching season 3,Brilliant! I can remember watching the first couple of episodes of season 1 and was a bit gobsmaked at how graphic it was,but by the third series its all part of the norm!And im hooked.
> 
> Oh and just thought of a boys name..Lafayette ( If thats how its spelt) ha ha
> 
> And Sarah we have a friend who is called Hadleigh and his twin brother is called Warwick! So you could do a posh and becks and call him by where hes from...Stickney lol


Isn't Sooki's cousin called Hadleigh in fact? Or Hadley... not sure about Stickney haha! Not convinced about the name Lafayette but he is a fab character!

It is a bit graphic isn't it! I am used to it too now, but my hubby can't watch it as it freaks him out!!! I can't wait until series 4


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Isn't Sooki's cousin called Hadleigh in fact? Or Hadley...
> 
> How weird is that!!!! i hadnt even thought that...spooky,Hadleigh is not a common name either. My husband loves it too and we must look so funny sitting on either sofa with our throws over us watching some very interesting scenes....If you have watched TB you'll know what i mean! Trying to think of some more names...


----------

